# Boss Dog.



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

^Yup.
lol


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

hahahaha that video was very amusing&#8230;&#8230; Put it in your ass then hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: jesus christ


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Faaaark!
Need bigger hatch.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome effort fellas. Fish like this aren't easy.



> Love you mate


 @ 5:13 I freaking love it too


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazing effort guys. Caronas all round. That's dam good fishn


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome fffert. Salti ,your mama is going wash your mouth with fish paste


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

BIG VERY BIG Amazing teamwork to get it on board.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I finally understand why mac tuna can be used as live bait


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

http://meemsy.com/v/16732


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Thats funny as.

Cheer.s


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

That would have to be one of the funniest posts in a while Kev. Hitler has nothing on Salti for sheer manic lunacy though.

Keep it up Salti. Enjoying your reports and monologues.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Kev just watched that clip, funny as mate, it just spued out so effortlessly, I felt that you were reading my mind!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo! 
to all of you


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

BIGKEV wrote:
http://meemsy.com/v/16732

Gotta agree Kev... that was brilliant... funny as!

Crakup!

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Can't view this on my mobile though, so I'm assuming others can't either. I needed to log in via my home PC to view it properly.

http://meemsy.com/v/16732

Funny photo Dave.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

BIGKEV said:


> Can't view this on my mobile though, so I'm assuming others can't either. I needed to log in via my home PC to view it properly.
> 
> http://meemsy.com/v/16732
> 
> Funny photo Dave.


Yeah tried last night and didnt work.

Just saw it now. Absolute Gold !!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That is excellent Kev, nice work indeed.
BUT not as nice as that awesome fish, congrats Duran.

I rans salti's video through google translate but it crashed, I can only imagine what he was saying


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

BIGKEV said:


> http://meemsy.com/v/16732


Very well done Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Funniest video/quote since Couta101's locked drag. ('Massive Palmy Fail'). I have still not recovered yet; and guess what? I'll watch it again, and again.

Brilliant Kev. Good therapy.


----------

